# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  VENTA DE PELETIZADORAS PARA ALIMENTO DE ANIMALES

## sergior32

VENDO PELETIZADORAS PARA ALIMENTO BALANCEADO
pUEDES COLOCAR CUALQUIER TIPO DE POLVILLO PARA FABRICAR EL PELLETS
CAPACIDAD DE 80-100 KG /HR
MOTOR DE 3KW
mONOFASICO
ESTADO : NUEVAS
iNFORMES : 986348130
ENVIOS A CUALQUIER DEPARTAMENTO. 
tRUJILLO - lA LIBERTAD.  20160119_015545.jpg20160119_015551.jpg20160119_015535.jpg20160119_015545.jpg20160119_015551.jpg20160119_015535.jpg20160119_015545.jpg20160119_015551.jpg20160119_015535.jpg20160119_015545.jpg20160119_015551.jpg20160119_015535.jpgTemas similares: socio para crianza de animales Vendemos Broza de Alcachofa para animales bovinos SE REQUIERE VENDEDOR CON CARTERA DE CLIENTE PARA MOLINO DE ALIMENTO BALANCEADO PARA ANIMALES Máquinas Peletizadoras para alimento Línea Gratuita para notificación de enfermedades en animales

----------

